# Comment restaurer Parallels desktop



## HenryP (11 Octobre 2021)

Bonjour,
iMac mi 2011 - version High Sierra - 10.13.6
Parallels Desktop version 15.
Version de Windows: Windows 10 Pro
Firefox - Safari.
J'ai débuté Parallels avec la version 8 puis toutes les suivantes jusqu'à la version 15 qui est une  (licence permanente).
Depuis cette licence, par deux fois Parallels s'est déconnecté et ça n'a pas été facile de contacter le support pour le restaurer.
De nouveau, hier, il s'est déconnecté. Avant de contacter le support, j'ai essayé de me connecter par le tableau de connexion qui, malheureusement est dédié à la version 17 sans savoir le modifier. voir fichier:​Depuis, je n'ai pas pu joindre le support ni même créer un nouveau ticket. Le service commercial que j'ai pu contacter me renvoie sur le support par un lien qui tourne en boucle.
Merci pour une aide sur ce sujet.


----------



## edenpulse (11 Octobre 2021)

A priori tu as surtout la version *17* d'installée. (sinon il ne te demanderais pas la clé de la version 17....)

Désinstalles complètement Parallels Desktop 17 de ton ordinateur.
Réinstalles la version 15.


----------



## HenryP (12 Octobre 2021)

Je pourrais le désinstaller si j'avais accès à Windows mais du mac à part le mettre à la corbeille, je ne vois pas comment le désinstaller ?
J'ai insérer le dvd d'installation de la version d'origine (Parallels version 8) pour saisir la clé version 15 mais c'est la version 8 qui est demandée.


----------



## HenryP (12 Octobre 2021)

J'ai enfin trouvé le tableau pour saisir la version 15 avec un nouveau problème d'ouverture, voir fichiers joints.


----------



## edenpulse (12 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> Je pourrais le désinstaller si j'avais accès à Windows mais du mac à part le mettre à la corbeille, je ne vois pas comment le désinstaller ?
> J'ai insérer le dvd d'installation de la version d'origine (Parallels version 8) pour saisir la clé version 15 mais c'est la version 8 qui est demandée.


Désinstaller le logiciel, Parallels 17, pas Windows (qui est une machine virtuelle de Parallels, rien à voir) pas besoin d’accéder à Windows pour désinstaller l’application Parallels…

et oui, bien sûr que la version 8 te demandera la clé de la version 8.


----------



## HenryP (12 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Désinstaller le logiciel, Parallels 17, pas Windows (qui est une machine virtuelle de Parallels, rien à voir) pas besoin d’accéder à Windows pour désinstaller l’application Parallels…
> 
> et oui, bien sûr que la version 8 te demandera la clé de la version 8.


J'ai posté un message qui a disparu ?
Je le répète:
J'ai finalement trouvé le tableau version 15. J'ai saisi la clé et réinstaller Parallels.
Un nouveau problème : La carte réseau ethernet Adaptator (en2) n'est pas connectée au réseau.
J'ai cherché à la connecter à partir de préférence système sans y parvenir, il faudrait peut-être le faire par Windows que je ne peux pas ouvrir. voir fichiers joints:


----------



## peyret (12 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> J'ai posté un message qui a disparu ?


...? il est toujours là --> #4


----------



## edenpulse (12 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> J'ai cherché à la connecter à partir de préférence système sans y parvenir, il faudrait peut-être le faire par Windows que je ne peux pas ouvrir. voir fichiers joints:


Ce n'est pas dans les préférences systèmes qu'il faut gérer ça, mais dans les *préférences de la machine virtuelle dans Parallels*. Ni dans la machine virtuelle.


----------



## HenryP (12 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas dans les préférences systèmes qu'il faut gérer ça, mais dans les *préférences de la machine virtuelle dans Parallels*. Ni dans la machine virtuelle.


C'est justement ce que j'ai tenté de faire mais tant que la machine n'est pas arrêtée, on ne peut pas modifier. Quand j'arrête, le panneau de configuration disparaît aussi. Je ne sais pas comment pouvoir faire.


----------



## love_leeloo (12 Octobre 2021)

Regarder dans l’aide du logiciel ?


----------



## HenryP (12 Octobre 2021)

love_leeloo a dit:


> Regarder dans l’aide du logiciel ?


Je ne vois pas d'application réseau dans l'aide du logiciel. 
Sur informations système du Mac on voit bien le réseau !


----------



## Locke (12 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> Je ne vois pas d'application réseau dans l'aide du logiciel.
> Sur informations système du Mac on voit bien le réseau !


Si tu lisais correctement les réponses, tu y gagnerais...


edenpulse a dit:


> Ce n'est pas dans les préférences systèmes qu'il faut gérer ça, mais dans les *préférences de la machine virtuelle dans Parallels*. Ni dans la machine virtuelle.


...mais bon, comme tu n'en fais qu'à ta tête et interprétation, difficile de te venir en aide ! Juste comme ça avec Google... parallels desktop carte réseau ethernet Adapter


----------



## edenpulse (12 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> C'est justement ce que j'ai tenté de faire mais tant que la machine n'est pas arrêtée, on ne peut pas modifier. Quand j'arrête, le panneau de configuration disparaît aussi. Je ne sais pas comment pouvoir faire.



Oui, il faut arrêter la machine virtuelle pour modifier ses paramètres
Normal, vu qu'il s'agit d'une erreur.

-> Arrête la machine virtuelle.
-> Modifie les paramètres réseaux de la machine virtuelle.
-> Relance la machine virtuelle. 
-> si tu n'as pas envie de t'embêter, supprimes purement et simplement la machine virtuelle et créée en une nouvelle?


----------



## HenryP (12 Octobre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Si tu lisais correctement les réponses, tu y gagnerais...
> 
> ...mais bon, comme tu n'en fais qu'à ta tête et interprétation, difficile de te venir en aide ! Juste comme ça avec Google... parallels desktop carte réseau ethernet Adapter


Je lis avec attention toutes les réponses que je prends au sérieux mais si ça ne correspond pas à ce qui s'affiche sur mon écran !
Dans les préférences Parallels malgré la manipulation recommandée il n'y a pas de configuration, seulement sur Windows mais inactive.


----------



## edenpulse (12 Octobre 2021)

Je pense que tu n'arrêtes pas la machine mais la suspends.

Allume la machine virtuelle (ne tiens pas compte de l'erreur ni rien)
Dans la barre de menu, "Machine virtuelle", sélectionne "arrêter"
Tu pourras modifier les éléments de la ta dernière capture d'écran


----------



## HenryP (12 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Je pense que tu n'arrêtes pas la machine mais la suspends.
> 
> Allume la machine virtuelle (ne tiens pas compte de l'erreur ni rien)
> Dans la barre de menu, "Machine virtuelle", sélectionne "arrêter"
> Tu pourras modifier les éléments de la ta dernière capture d'écran


De retours, j'étais en RV Ophtalmo.
J'ai suivi tes instructions et j'ai récupéré Windows 
J'ai testé en faisant un redémarrage et un arrêt et je fait une manip pour ouvrir. 
Il il y certainement une sélection à faire, vois les fichiers pour m'aider à faire un choix définitif, à chaque fois le premier fichier s'affiche. Je descends jusqu'à la ligne: windows Boot Manager qui ouvre Windows.


----------



## HenryP (13 Octobre 2021)

Comment confirmer le choix (Windows Boot Manager) pour un démarrage de Windows ?
Pas de problème pour sélectionner une ligne mais je n'ai pas trouvé comment cliquer sur (Enter=Select Entry) qui je suppose, confirme le choix.


----------



## edenpulse (13 Octobre 2021)

Je ne vois pas comment en suivant les instructions tu as pu arriver à ça. 
Tu n'as rien à faire dans le Boot Manager de la machine virtuelle. Tout se gère dans la configuration de la machine virtuelle. 
Moi je sais plus quoi te dire, je ne comprends rien à ce que tu fais, qui n'est absolument pas ce qui est écrit ici, c'est usant.


----------



## Locke (13 Octobre 2021)

edenpulse a dit:


> Moi je sais plus quoi te dire, je ne comprends rien à ce que tu fais, qui n'est absolument pas ce qui est écrit ici, c'est usant.


Et tu n'es pas le seul, même Antony jette l'éponge !


----------



## HenryP (16 Octobre 2021)

Vous connaissez tous ce vieil adage:
{Qui veut noyer son chien, l'accuse de la rage}.
Je trouve que ça correspond bien à mon cas dans ma demande d'aide.
Le fait d'être bénévole ne vous donne pas le droit d'être désobligeant par vos propos.
Le bénévolat doit s'accompagner de convivialité. La correction et le respect dans la relation doit être réciproque. Personne ne vous oblige à répondre à une question si elle n'est pas dans le domaine de vos compétences. Vous pouvez maîtriser certains sujets sans les maîtriser tous.
Dans l'incapacité de m'apporter une aide claire  précise et détaillée qu'un *profane de l'informatique* puisse comprendre, vous m'accusez de ne rien comprendre.
M'accuser de ne pas lire les réponses, faudrait que je puisse ou que je sache les  appliquer.
J'attendais une explication, genre de tuto, qui explique le déroulement pas à pas.
Mes réponses, elles,  précises sont accompagnées de fichiers qui tendent à répondre à vos suggestions mais vous n'en tenez pas compte.
Je n'ai aucune formation en informatique mais dans d'autres domaines je pourrais vous en apprendre, sans impatience ni supériorité.
Après lecture de cette réponse cordiale, un nanti de pouvoirs dans ce Forum, aura le loisirs de la "fermer" si elle déplait au concernés.
Bonne journée à tous.


----------



## edenpulse (16 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> Le bénévolat doit s'accompagner de convivialité


Pas obligatoirement, mais c'est un autre débat.
Je ne me sens pas respecté lorsque je prends du temps pour écrire un pas à pas que tu ne respectes absolument pas. 
Le fait que tu ne comprennes pas le pas à pas est autre chose. 
Et je t’invite à le dire dans tes messages quand tu ne comprends pas, avant de faire complètement autre chose.



HenryP a dit:


> M'accuser de ne pas lire les réponses, faudrait que je puisse ou que je sache les appliquer


Alors dit le, que tu ne sait pas les appliquer, avant de faire autre chose



HenryP a dit:


> Personne ne vous oblige à répondre à une question si elle n'est pas dans le domaine de vos compétences.


Mes compétences me permettent tout à fait de répondre à ces questions.



HenryP a dit:


> Dans l'incapacité de m'apporter une aide claire précise et détaillée qu'un *profane de l'informatique* puisse comprendre


*Le problème est multiple.*

- Un profane n'utilise pas de machines virtuelles pour commencer. C’est un concept complexe, pas simple à comprendre et techniquement pas évident. 

Comme tu sembles apprécier les analogies, en voici une : On apprends pas à quelqu’un à courir un marathon quand il ne sait pas marcher.

Si tu ne sais pas ce que sont les paramètres de la machine virtuelle et où cela se trouve, peut être devrait tu commencer à essayer de comprendre comment fonctionne l’application que tu utilises et ce qu’est une machine virtuelle. 

- Un forum n’est pas là pour te créer un tutoriel pas a pas détaillé et adapté à tes besoins spécifiques et ton niveau et compréhension en informatique. Les articles de blog, les vidéos sur YouTube par exemple, l’aide fournie sur les logiciels en eux mêmes sont là pour ça.

On peut t’aider si tu nous dit « ok, je comprends pas ce que vous me dites de faire ici, où est ce que je trouve ça? » ou sur un point précis. « J’ai essayé de faire X, Y, mais j’ai cette erreur »

Pas en faisant un truc qui n’as rien à voir et nous montrant des captures d’écran de complètement autre chose.

C’est comme si on te disait : 
« ok, alors pour arriver à Rue Machin, il faut faire 100m tout droit, et après 50m à gauche »

Et que tu faisai : 100m à gauche et 50m à droite, et venait nous dire après « c’est pas la Rue Machin » en nous montrant des photos de l’endroit où tu étais maitenant en nous disant que t’avais fait 250m tout droit, puis 2km à gauche après avoir vu que c’était pas le bon endroit. 

Mes réponses sont teintées peut être d’agacement (désolé mais quand on a l’impression d’écrire dans le vent constamment c’est compliqué) mais elles sont précises.

Beaucoup de gens se font aider sur ce forum sans soucis, pendant des pages et des pages sans provoquer l’agacement ou l’impatience de ses membres.
Chose à priori qui t’es arrivé sur d’autres forums comme tu as mentionné.

En attendant, on ne sait tjrs pas si il y a une problème ou quelque chose qui ne fonctionne pas.


----------



## Locke (16 Octobre 2021)

HenryP a dit:


> M'accuser de ne pas lire les réponses, faudrait que je puisse ou que je sache les appliquer.


Ce n'est pas faute de prendre du temps, de te donner des liens, des informations, de détailler, de faire des copies écran pas à pas, etc. Si tu ne suis pas strictement à la lettre les indications, recommandations, que veux-tu que nous fassions de plus ?


----------



## gracios (25 Novembre 2021)

moi j'ai supprimé un fichier de parallels desktop sans m'en rendre compte je présume et je ne suis plus capable de réinstaller mon PD , comprend pas vraiment le probleme


----------



## daffyb (25 Novembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> un fichier de parallels desktop


Lequel ?


----------



## gracios (26 Novembre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Lequel ?


je ne sais pas exactement donc j'ai essayé de réinstaller PD mais çà fonctionne pas du tout , difficulté à télécharger image ISO windows 10 , très très très lent  même que çà fini jamais , bizarre !

j'ai même envisagé d'installer Virtual Box à la place de PD


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> je ne sais pas exactement donc j'ai essayé de réinstaller PD mais çà fonctionne pas du tout


Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec Parallels Desktop, as-tu un message d'erreur, si oui lequel ?


gracios a dit:


> difficulté à télécharger image ISO windows 10 , très très très lent même que çà fini jamais , bizarre !


Aucun rapport avec Parallels Desktop ! Un téléchargement lent est lié avec la faiblesse de ta bande passante. Tu télécharges bien le fichier .iso de Windows 10 ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits ? Avec une connexion en fibre, voilà le temps qu'il reste chez moi...


----------



## gracios (26 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui ne fonctionne pas avec Parallels Desktop, as-tu un message d'erreur, si oui lequel ?
> 
> Aucun rapport avec Parallels Desktop ! Un téléchargement lent est lié avec la faiblesse de ta bande passante. Tu télécharges bien le fichier .iso de Windows 10 ici... https://www.microsoft.com/fr-fr/software-download/windows10ISO ...et impérativement en 64 bits ? Avec une connexion en fibre, voilà le temps qu'il reste chez moi...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 247283








voici ce qui m'apparait après avoir télécharger windows 10


----------



## Locke (26 Novembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> voici ce qui m'apparait après avoir télécharger windows 10


Parallels Desktop ou tout autre logiciel de virtualisation utilise directement le fichier .iso. Pourquoi nous montrer le contenu ? De plus tu n'as aucune raison d'ouvrir le fichier .iso, aucune et à aucun moment d'ailleurs !

Alors tu veux faire quoi ?


----------



## gracios (26 Novembre 2021)

ok mais je fais quoi alors pour  réinstaller PD ?


----------



## maxou56 (26 Novembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> ok mais je fais quoi alors pour réinstaller PD ?


Bonsoir,
Parrallels ou autre comme VMware, virtualbox n'ont rien à voir avec Windows ou microsoft.
C'est des apps de virtaulisation (qui permettent de virtualiser des OS, comme Windows, Linux, macOS sur Mac, UNIX...).
Pour télécharger parrallels https://www.parallels.com/fr/
VMware 12 est gratuit (mais Catalina minimun)


----------



## gracios (27 Novembre 2021)

là je suis à installer PD 17 , essaie gratuit


----------



## daffyb (27 Novembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> là je suis à installer PD 17 , essaie gratuit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


NON, NON NON et re-NON !!!
et même que c'est écrit à l'écran :  INSTALLATION DE WINDOWS

Parallèle Desktop est déjà installé puisque l'installation de Windows est en cours !


----------



## Locke (27 Novembre 2021)

daffyb a dit:


> Parallèle Desktop est déjà installé puisque l'installation de Windows est en cours !


Tu sais pourtant bien que parfois c'est très, très, difficile, de se faire comprendre et surtout de ce que font certains membres.


----------



## gracios (28 Novembre 2021)

bon j'ai réussi à installer PD la dernière version 17 je crois , mais je ne sais pas si celle-ci est une version essaie seulement , merci pour tes recommandations


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> bon j'ai réussi à installer PD la dernière version 17 je crois , mais je ne sais pas si celle-ci est une version essaie seulement , merci pour tes recommandations


C'est très bien, mais que ce soit Parallels Desktop 17 ou Windows 10, ils ne sont pas gratuits !


----------



## chafpa (28 Novembre 2021)

C'est à croire que certain(s) ignore(nt) le mot *SAUVEGARDE*


----------



## Locke (28 Novembre 2021)

chafpa a dit:


> C'est à croire que certain(s) ignore(nt) le mot *SAUVEGARDE*


Ben non, ce nom n'est pas dans leur dictionnaire interne.


----------



## gracios (29 Novembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> C'est très bien, mais que ce soit Parallels Desktop 17 ou Windows 10, ils ne sont pas gratuits !


j'avais ma license de PD et une image iso windows 10 était fournie avec cet achat


----------



## Locke (29 Novembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> j'avais ma license de PD et une image iso windows 10 était fournie avec cet achat


Tu as vérifié dans Windows que ta version est activée, j'en doute ?


----------



## edenpulse (29 Novembre 2021)

Parallels propose lors du lancement de télécharger l'iso tout seul... y'a pas de licence et c'est pas "fourni avec l'achat" 
mais bon....


----------



## gracios (1 Décembre 2021)

bin là je ne sais pas quoi vous dire , j'avais installer PD depuis plusieurs mois avec  le clé qu'on m'avait fourni et je ne sais pas trop pourquoi  , un bon matin ou mauvais matin , plus capable de faire fonctionne mon PD , j'imagine que j'ai du jeter par mégarde un fichier important de PD et puis voilà tout mes tentative pour le redémarrer ont finalement réussi en installant la version 17 , genre de mise à jour je suppose


----------



## Locke (1 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> en installant la version 17 , genre de mise à jour je suppose


Ça c'est une chose, mais est-ce que ta version de Windows est activée ? Officiellement chez Microsoft... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/windows/activer-windows-c39005d4-95ee-b91e-b399-2820fda32227


> *Activer à l’aide d’une clé de produit*
> Une clé de produit est un code de 25 chiffres qui se présente sous la forme suivante :
> 
> CLÉ DE PRODUIT : XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX
> ...


----------



## chafpa (1 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> tout mes tentative pour le redémarrer ont finalement réussi en installant la version 17 , genre de mise à jour je suppose


PD 17 n'est pas une "simple" mise à jour. C'est une version payante, en promo à moins de 40 € pour le Black Friday et j'en ai profité.

Donc, tu as réussi à installer, sans dégainer ta carte bancaire, la version d'essai gratuite valable 30 jours.


----------



## gracios (2 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ça c'est une chose, mais est-ce que ta version de Windows est activée ? Officiellement chez Microsoft... https://support.microsoft.com/fr-fr/windows/activer-windows-c39005d4-95ee-b91e-b399-2820fda32227


je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu veux absolument que mon windows soit enregistré alors que tout fonctionne  comme çà , jamais acheté windows comme tel donc pas de clé comme tel , seulement acheté PD qui à ma souvenance , devait fournir une image iso de windows mais je me rappelle plus


----------



## chafpa (2 Décembre 2021)

Erreur, sorry


----------



## Locke (2 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu veux absolument que mon windows soit enregistré alors que tout fonctionne comme çà , jamais acheté windows comme tel donc pas de clé comme tel , seulement acheté PD qui à ma souvenance , devait fournir une image iso de windows mais je me rappelle plus


Ce n'est pas grave, mais on te reverra plus tard dans les forums.


----------



## gracios (3 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Ce n'est pas grave, mais on te reverra plus tard dans les forums.


peut-être mais justement pourquoi....


----------



## Locke (3 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> peut-être mais justement pourquoi....


Parce que si tu ne fais pas l'activation de ta version de Windows avec un n° de licence que celle-ci passera en mode limité empêchant de faire des réglages ! Une version de Windows n'est pas gratuite, même si Parallels Desktop t'a proposé d'en faire l'installation, l'éditeur ne t'a fourni que le n° de licence pour son logiciel Parallels Desktop et c'est tout !


----------



## edenpulse (3 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> je ne comprend pas pourquoi tu veux absolument que mon windows soit enregistré alors que tout fonctionne comme çà , jamais acheté windows comme tel donc pas de clé comme tel , seulement acheté PD qui à ma souvenance , devait fournir une image iso de windows mais je me rappelle plus



Windows nécessite une license, qui s'achète chez Microsoft (par exemple)
Parallels nécessite une license, qui s'achète auprès de Parallels
Parallels propose de télécharger depuis les serveurs de Microsoft l'ISO de Windows et de l'installer.
Il n'est pas nécessaire d'avoir une licence pour installer Windows
Parallels n'intègre pas / ne donne pas de license pour Windows.
Windows tournera donc en mode limité tant que tu n'y a pas mis de license.


----------



## gracios (4 Décembre 2021)

oui mais si  mon PD fonctionne


Locke a dit:


> Parce que si tu ne fais pas l'activation de ta version de Windows avec un n° de licence que celle-ci passera en mode limité empêchant de faire des réglages ! Une version de Windows n'est pas gratuite, même si Parallels Desktop t'a proposé d'en faire l'installation, l'éditeur ne t'a fourni que le n° de licence pour son logiciel Parallels Desktop et c'est tout !


 bien alors pourquoi chercher plus loin , j'avais payé $99 pour mon PD à l'époque et me souviens plus du tout ou de rien au sujet de ta fameuse license


----------



## Locke (4 Décembre 2021)

gracios a dit:


> bien alors pourquoi chercher plus loin , j'avais payé $99 pour mon PD à l'époque et me souviens plus du tout ou de rien au sujet de ta fameuse license


Après tout, tu fais ce que tu veux, nous t'avertissons c'est tout. Par curiosité vérifie quand même que ta version de Windows est activée ou pas...





...si tel n'est pas le cas, ta version de Windows sera limitée en utilisation, en réglages et ça va devenir pénible. Alors, ne reviens surtout pas dans les forums pour nous dire que ta version de Parallels Desktop ne fonctionne plus !

Pour résumé...

achat de Parallels Desktop
achat d'une licence de Windows


----------



## gracios (5 Décembre 2021)

Locke a dit:


> Après tout, tu fais ce que tu veux, nous t'avertissons c'est tout. Par curiosité vérifie quand même que ta version de Windows est activée ou pas...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 248109
> 
> ...










non effectivement windows n'est pas activé je crois sur mon ordi mais çà fonctionne bien pareil pour le moment , j'avais déjà à l'époque , acheté windows 7 pour boot camp , je pourrais effectivement acheté cette clé de produit je crois

j'ai 2 ordi chez moi qui fonctionne avec windows 10 avec téléchargement de la mise à jour seulement (image iso ) mais comme je fais très peu de chose avec ces 2 ordi sinon allez sur le net , pas vraiment besoin de tout les avantages du produit avec une license je crois , J'ai un vieux portable et mon IMAC qui utilise PD mais merci quand même pour tes infos


----------

